# Can you record 3 shows at once



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

Can I record 2 live satellite shows at the same time plus an OTA show as well?

Jason


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

Sweeeeet, I love this machine!!!!


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

how about recording all those 3 and watching a *seperate* channel?

possible? and does it have to be SD/HD/OTA ?


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

unr1 said:


> how about recording all those 3 and watching a *seperate* channel?
> 
> possible? and does it have to be SD/HD/OTA ?


Not possible.

If you're recording 3 you can watch something prerecorded but not another live channel.

Sam


----------



## FavreJL04 (Feb 4, 2006)

unr1 said:


> how about recording all those 3 and watching a *seperate* channel?
> 
> possible? and does it have to be SD/HD/OTA ?


Wow!!! And i thought I had to see all there is to see on TV. Another one of my own kind.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

pdxsam said:


> Not possible.
> 
> If you're recording 3 you can watch something prerecorded but not another live channel.
> 
> Sam


Oh ok.

Well, its a giant leap forward compared to my 501 DVR! :lol:


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

unr1 said:


> and does it have to be SD/HD/OTA ?


The output type is not bound to the input type.

Any or all of the 3 programs being recorded can be SD or HD.

The previously recorded programs being viewed (TV1 and TV2 can both watch an old program while 3 new ones are being recorded) can be HD or SD.

Anything viewed on TV1 will be converted to the resolution set in the TV type menu for the HD outs, or down-converted for the TV1 SD outs.
Anything viewed on TV2 will be converted to SD resolution.
If the OTA tuner is recording you can only view what is being recorded.


----------



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

Since I just got my 622 this weekend I am still learning alot. I was trying to set two timers to record at the same time (differnet channels) and am not sure how to do this. I am running in single mode. Would I have to set it in dual mode to do this? I can set it but I can't specify what tunner to use so the timer indicates that only one will record at that time.

Christopher


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

In single mode, you got to go in the menu and specify record plus to record shows on the second tv, then you'll be able to record your other show plus your OTA on TV 1.

In dual mode you don't have to do the above.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Nope. Just set to things to record at the same time. The Dish receivers do the selecting. Mike posted a nice diagram that might be of some use Christopher.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53586


----------



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanx I will try the record plus feature tonight. I looked at that before but the UI confused me so I didn't try changing the default from TV2 to TV1. Not the best UI on this configuration. Ok now that I think about it. I was using OTA as one of the timer events allready, so can I only record one OTA at the same time?

Thanx
Christopher


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yep.. only one OTA program at a time... only one OTA tuner in the 622.


----------



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

It fugures that the shows I want to record at the same time are the OTAs since we don't have HD on locals here. Now I will have to decide if I want to keep my locals on Dish just so I can record SD locals at the same time. (I was going to cancel my locals since the OTAs looked so good)  

Christopher


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Cancel your locals and you don't get EPG info.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

chrisjs said:


> It fugures that the shows I want to record at the same time are the OTAs since we don't have HD on locals here. Now I will have to decide if I want to keep my locals on Dish just so I can record SD locals at the same time. (I was going to cancel my locals since the OTAs looked so good)
> 
> Christopher


no reason to cancel locals. 1) as you noted, there WILL be times you want to record 2 local broadcasts at the same time, if you drop locals, you're screwed then, and 2) once HD locals are up for you, you'll then have 3 possible sources for HD locals 

plus, you won't have an EPG to setup NBR recordings without locals  And, there is also the redundancy factor. Shows I consider "must not miss" I record in HD OTA and SD when possible, just in case the OTA has issues. Such as, what would you do if your local transmitter died or have a power outage or such? Or maybe had no sound? By still having locals as an option, at least you could see/hear the program, even if it isn't pretty  Just need to be patient for now. Expect HD locals turnups to happen more often after E10 is live and E* can move channels around.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> [*]If the OTA tuner is recording you can only view what is being recorded.[/list]


hmm, that kinda sucks.

For instance if I want to record an OTA show yet watch a SD or HD Dish program, it can't be done? I have to stick to the OTA show thats recording?

sorry, just clearing up some confusion.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

No.. I think Bob was referring to the OTA only. If you are recording on your OTA tuner and you want to watch something on OTA you can only watch what is being recorded on the OTA. 

Other options you could do is watch something off one of the Dish tuners or something that is recorded.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I am a newbie to using a DVR and I was confused about this the first time I tried to record a program using an OTA channel. I knew you can record 3 programs at once using the 3 tuners. I can't tell you how many times I read that, but when I tried recording with the OTA tuner it looked to me like I could not view any other channel without it terminating the OTA recording. For the life of me, that's the way it was working.

Basically, I'm in the habit of using the up or down arrows to navigate to another channel instead of always using the guide. After several attempts at this I found it did work using the guide but not using the arrow keys on the remote. The light finally came on when it occurred to me the adjacent channels were OTA. Even though I had not planned on viewing one of them, passing over them to view another non-OTA channel caused the error. Just another little trick you have to learn!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Ron, that's exactly what I was getting at. BTW, who is Bob?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

You..  typing fast and dropped the 'a' sorry. Second name misque today.


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

sunfire01 said:


> Can I record 2 live satellite shows at the same time plus an OTA show as well?
> 
> Jason


I am doing that right now and frankly my recording off 3 tuners is getting out of hand. There is no way I am going to be able to catch up. This even though I have set the DVR to record only All New Shows.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> No.. I think Bob was referring to the OTA only. If you are recording on your OTA tuner and you want to watch something on OTA you can only watch what is being recorded on the OTA.


thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

arundc said:


> I am doing that right now and frankly my recording off 3 tuners is getting out of hand. There is no way I am going to be able to catch up. This even though I have set the DVR to record only All New Shows.


That's what I was wondering about... IT would be awful tempting to fire off a bunch of timers and record away... but then when to find time to watch it all?

I'm still catching up on shows from my single-tuner 501 DVR!


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

HDMe said:


> That's what I was wondering about... IT would be awful tempting to fire off a bunch of timers and record away... but then when to find time to watch it all?
> 
> I'm still catching up on shows from my single-tuner 501 DVR!


:lol: I'm with you there too. My wife is catching up with her shows on the just replaced 501. There are days when there is nothing good on TV, so I am saving up on the recorded shows.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

you guys are so funny  

but alas, I know this headache of catching up  I find that I usually get a week behind when all the shows are airing new programming, and I have to force time to catch up or I'll run the risk of running out of space (anytime I'm recording OTA and nothing else, I also record the same show in SD as a backup) so I have lots of double recordings each week. I've learned from 5 years of DVR to record both airings of say, Stargate,Atlantis and Battlestar, in case something causes a drop out or other interruption. Or for HD stuff, get the SD version in case the tower has a problem. Since I'm wathing days after the viewing, it's not like i will notice a screwup while it's happening 

what i also find is, as the shows go into hiatus seasons like Christmas and the end of May, I'll be maybe 8 or 9 days behind, which gives me a nice little comfortable cushion of stuff to watch when repeats start up. And, with SciFi's whacky 13 week half seasons, there are times when there are less shows to watch when those 3 are on their breaks. 

The one nice thing is, at least it only takes 2 hours to watch 3 hour long shows  gotta love that 30 sec skip button haha


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Rogueone said:


> The one nice thing is, at least it only takes 2 hours to watch 3 hour long shows  gotta love that 30 sec skip button haha


That's the only thing that gives me a chance to catch up!


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Rogueone said:


> .. I'll run the risk of running out of space (anytime I'm recording OTA and nothing else, I also record the same show in SD as a backup) so I have lots of double recordings each week. I've learned from 5 years of DVR to record both airings of say, Stargate,Atlantis and Battlestar, in case something causes a drop out or other interruption. Or for HD stuff, get the SD version in case the tower has a problem. Since I'm wathing days after the viewing, it's not like i will notice a screwup while it's happening


See thats where I'm a lil worried about the 622 I have on the way. I was with Dish from 97-04 but never bothered with one of their DVR's. Had a 4700 and then a 6000. But when Comcast rolled out HD in my area I switched to them. For the last 15 or 16 months I've been using their HD-DVR. While it has it's quirks it's not like I ever needed to make redundant recordings "just in case". Never had probs with the box crashing whenever it felt like it. Never had glitches in the recordings that werent due to a glitches in the source (referring primarily to Network HD from the Locals through the cable.. since thats the bulk of what I record).

Decided to give Dish a whirl again because of the new HD offerings (including all the Vooms and the old stalwarts too like the HDNets) that Comcast doesnt offer and probably wont for a long time, if ever. Not to mention the Duece, TNT-HD, Uni-HD etc which Comcast doesnt have in my area either.

I've had the 211 for about 3 weeks and I've been "impressed" by how it works compared to my old 6000. No more Atari graphics, much better OTA tuner etc. I'm one that hasnt had all the same bug probs that some others have reported. No black screen/loss of video (do have some lip synch issues tho). But I'm not running it hard either.. just watched a few Voom movies, surfed a little bit here and there.. because I'm still using the Comcast box quite a bit.

Suffice it to say though that even after I get my 622 here pretty quick I wont be turning in the Comcast box just yet. Prolly just use both for 2 or 3 months. Maybe til Network re-run season starts in full force, cause theres no shortage of reports that indicate the 622 cant yet be totally trusted to make glitch free recordings. I dont wanna have to "wonder" if recordings I made 4 days ago are going to be ok when I sit down to finally watch them. That'll give me a chance to make test recordings but not have to rely on them. And give Dish a chance to work out the kinks.

Not that I'm surprised by any of this because I'm not sure Dish has ever released a receiver, DVR or otherwise, that was totally ready for primetime by the time it first got in the end users hands.


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

Rogueone said:


> what i also find is, as the shows go into hiatus seasons like Christmas and the end of May, I'll be maybe 8 or 9 days behind, which gives me a nice little comfortable cushion of stuff to watch when repeats start up. And, with SciFi's whacky 13 week half seasons, there are times when there are less shows to watch when those 3 are on their breaks.


Aah - it used to be the case on our old DVR but thanks to the Record All New Shows feature on the 622, we skip recording all the Repeats. Its pretty smart and so far it picks up the shows on different days of the week if the schedule changes. I don't choose the weekly timer and so far its worked.


----------

